# 2015 IRC - Ramp



## mp25 (Sep 16, 2018)

The wording for section 311.8 in 2015 has been changed since the 2012 code. It now states that ramps serving the egress door shall have a slope of 1:12 and all other ramps can be 1:8.

In 2012, all ramps needed to be 1:12. There was an exception to use 1:8 if due to site constraints.

So for 2015, does that means that the ramp slopes have been relaxed? By stating 'serving the egress door' is the intent that only the ramps downstream of the egress doors have to be 1:12 and all ramps upstream of the egress doors (i.e. small elevation changes inside the house) can be 1:8? Or is the intent that any ramp serving a required means of egress component be 1:12 - no matter its relation to the egress door..


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 16, 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice if they could make up their minds?


----------



## Glenn (Sep 16, 2018)

I participated in the vetting of this code modifications because of my work in deck codes.  I was also there during testimony at the hearings.  The intent was to relax exterior ramps, but there was argument about the ramp serving that one special door (the one occupants have no idea is special).  So, this is what became.
I can tell you no one was talking about ramps "inside" a home.  That is very rare.  None-the-less, you have identified an oversight in the language.  Being still involved with code modification, allow me to ask the forum...

Do you think the max slope for all interior ramps (all part of the "means of egress") should also be limited to 1:12?  I mean, if not...then if I can get down a 1:8 ramp from my bedroom to the living room, why can't I handle a 1:8 when going out my front door?

Or should ALL IRC ramps be allowed at 1:8 and should the interior 1:8 ramp leading to the egress door 1:12 max slope ramp be the very argument to allow all ramps to 1:8

PS.  have you looked around your community at ramps serving decks less than 30" where a permit may not have been required?  Few to none of them will comply with slope.  1:12 is a LONG ramp.

Good stuff.  Love this forum.  Wish I could be on it more.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 16, 2018)

It seems to me that any ramp either interior or exterior that provides an egress route should meet the 1:12 requirement, others that are not part of the egress route could have a steeper slope.  That only makes sense as far as safety issues go.


----------



## mp25 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you all for your input. I love the background info provided - its a lot easier to understand the code and fill in the gaps that might be missing if you see where the committee was going with it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 17, 2018)

A gap here is where (non required wheelchair or delivery) ramps are free standing, self supporting accessory structures serving any entrance.  As such portable ramps are not regulated to lightweight materials that may require assembly to meet slope for pets or as playground use.


----------

